# Lop Dwarf Rabbit Scabby Ears



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi
This is my first time posting something on a forum so I hope that I am doing it right? 

I would like to ask a bit of advice about my rabit Harry's ears, he is a dwarf lop eared rabbit and he has some scabs on his ears, they are not inside but on the bit that flops down if you know what I mean.

We keep him outside in our Garage and he goes out in the garden when the weather is good, when it is not good weather and most days to be honest he comes into the house to stretch his legs and have some company.

They dont seem to bother him and when I touch them he doesnt seem to mind, I have never seen him nibbling them or scratching them.

Will he be getting this because he is changing enviroments?

Or is it that he has some kind of mite?

Any advise would be much appreciated!

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

mmmmm im not sure, he may have mites?? i have a lop eared rabbit and have owned a few before and never had this problem. there's lots of bunny owners on here im sure some1 will be able 2 help. Sorry i wasnt much help


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Rags had scabs on her nose when I got her but they were from bites. Do the scabs look like there's a cut underneath? Or an abrasion of any kind? If not, then I'd suggest either a skin complain or mites. I'd try rubbing them with salt water and keeping a close eye out for any mites or new areas; if that doesn't work either take him to the vet or ask at your local pet shop; Pets at Home usually have trained advisers on hand.


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi

Thank you both for your replys!

The scabs are small cursty raised scabs, he has had them for a bit and they come and go, I give him a fill MOT on a regualr basis and he has never had any anywere else and I have never seen any mite, fleas or anything like that on him.

I will try bathing his ears with some salt water and see it that improves thing.

*******************

Proud owner of:
Dog (Diasy x1), Cat (Katie x1), Rabit (Harry x1), Fish (x1)


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

If anyone else has any other suggestions I would be more than grateful for them.

Thanks


----------



## monolin21 (Sep 28, 2008)

my rabbit has had mites and it had very bad dandruff with loose fur i would take my rabbit to the vet it may well be an allergy may be something on your garage floor or even in the home if your rabbit shakes his head a lot ear mites could be there and some rabbits over groom it is impossible to tell


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

monolin21 said:


> my rabbit has had mites and it had very bad dandruff with loose fur i would take my rabbit to the vet it may well be an allergy may be something on your garage floor or even in the home if your rabbit shakes his head a lot ear mites could be there and some rabbits over groom it is impossible to tell


my rabbit had a similar thing a few years ago, the vet called it walking dandruff which i think is a mite, it was treated with injections.

Alls been well since


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, he is not shaking his head but I think the vets might be the next step possibly.

Anymore suggestions would be welcolm


----------

